# Westwood ride on lawn mower drive/gearbox issues



## Lordii (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay so my project ride on lawn mower is now running. Lifted the rear wheels off the floor. When I turn one side by hand the other wheel turns the opposite way. When I run it up and put into gear one wheel is turning but the other doesn't. Hard to tell if it's trying to move it doesn't look like it, the wheel isn't seized. This may be somthing real easy and stupid but i dunno, I read about zero turn mowers but mine has a steering wheel. I know very little with gearboxes and the issue I have without stripping it apart and finding out for myself but still wouldn't be able to tell if somthing is right or wrong. Found some info on mower underneath seat which may be some help. Ransomes Consumer Limited, Model no. F3595130, year. 1995, serial no. 3345880001991, power. 6.7kw, 2800min-1, mass 143kg. Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Does the unit, when you set both wheels on the ground, move the mower?

The wheel that is one the ground will not move and the other does, sound right to me.
Both rear wheels will not move at the same time. One is always free wheeling.

Sounds like you are good to go.

Let us know.

BG


----------



## Lordii (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm unsure because the wheel that moves currently has a puncture, as does the same side front. I can't imagine why only one wheel would turn, the back end is currently in the air as I've removed both rear wheels. Would make sence when I tried moving when turned off it was dragging but at the time assumed because of punctures, one wheel was trying to turn in the other direction, and yes it was in neutral. It would make sence if one or the other moved when steering but the steering is straight and I have tried turning and made no difference.


----------



## Lordii (Dec 18, 2012)

Well pretty sure it was in neutral


----------



## Lordii (Dec 18, 2012)

Just found this I'll have another look somtime again this week hopfully 

"Most self propelled mowers utilize a solid shaft drive transfer system that turns the drive axle to both wheels simultaneously. If the drive loss is in one wheel, the problem is likely a trapped, broken, or missing part within the drive ratchet or gear system of the non-functioning wheel.
*For ratchet drive models* , remove the hubcap to both drive wheels and compare the drive mechanisms. Frequently the problem is quite obvious and easily remedied. Commonly reported findings include mud or grass clippings that may be causing interference or loose or missing ratchet springs. Service components as needed.
*For gear models*  (mostly on front wheel drive systems) remove the hub cap and wheel from the unit. Inspect the inner rim for mud or grass clippings that may be causing interference. Inspect the drive axle, there should be a gear pinned to the end. If the pin is removed or gear is no longer on the drive shaft, replace as needed. If gear is in place, inspect inside the wheel rim. Make sure the teeth that accept the drive gear are still in good condition. Service components as needed.
If further repair diagnosis is required, please use the Service Locator link within this support site to locate a service center."


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Riding mowers are not the same as self propelled. Self propelled mowers are hand mower you walk behind.

If you had both wheels locked together, it would be hard to turn corners and tear up grass since one wheel needs to turn faster (the outside one) than the inside one.

As far as it being in neutral with one wheel on the ground and one wheel spinning that too is OK/can be expected.

Best thing to do is put it down and see if the mower moves. Make sure somebody is setting on it when you put it down :>)

BG


----------



## Lordii (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh sorry didnt realise it was for one of them. Yeah i see what you mean but its not turning atall unless im completly missing some setting on there. its only the same wheel that turns. Yeah okay I'll need to sort out the tyres first but once I've done that I'll try it out


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

All you can do is try it out.

BG


----------



## davesussex (Sep 22, 2017)

I have a mower the same and have the parts and user manual in .pdf if anyone needs them!

For your info, this is a Murray machine and was not built and is not maintained by Westwood, took a lot of emails for me to find info on this machine!

Hope this helps, I'm looking for a grass box!??


----------



## kiwmoe (Sep 29, 2017)

> Okay so my project ride on lawn mower is now running. Lifted the rear wheels off the floor. When I turn one side by hand the other wheel turns the opposite way. When I run it up and put into gear one wheel is turning but the other doesn't. Hard to tell if it's trying to move it doesn't look like it, the wheel isn't seized. This may be somthing real easy and stupid but i dunno, I read about zero turn mowers but mine has a steering wheel. I know very little with gearboxes and the issue I have without stripping it apart and finding out for myself but still wouldn't be able to tell if somthing is right or wrong. Found some info on mower underneath seat which may be some help. Ransomes Consumer Limited, Model no. F3595130, year. 1995, serial no. 3345880001991, power. 6.7kw, 2800min-1, mass 143kg. Thanks


I have similar type issue. I guess it is gear box issue. Not sure but i need to dig more to find the problem.


----------



## davesussex (Sep 22, 2017)

My mower was working fine until i selected 1st and went to move off and i heard a little crunch noise and now i have no drive in any gear.

The Transaxle is a Peerless 915-005 there are lots of parts and info on the web, will crack it open and take a look at whats broken and post a reply.

Manual for the gearbox/transaxle

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Tec...FFERENTIALS-SERVICE--REPAIR-MANUAL-691218.pdf

Info here, similar box.

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/915-027/0796/1510000.html


----------



## davesussex (Sep 22, 2017)

So i took the peerless transaxle apart and found the splines on the end of the drive shaft were rusty and worn allowing the bevel pinion gear to slip on the shaft, the splines on both these parts are rusty and too worn to fit together any longer.

Will try to find a cheap 2nd hand shaft and gear or I'm going to weld the gear to the shaft.

the other drive shaft doesn't seem as bad but may weld that gear to the shaft too.


----------

